# Bachman EZ Track?



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

EZ Track seems to be an easy way to start.
But I'm wondering if it's an acceptable trackage to use for an entire layout.
And what's better -- black or gray?

L.S.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

If you go with EZ track get the gray, the black is steel rail and not very good at all. 
The gray is nickle silver, much better. 

Best bet is flex track, a little harder to lay but much more versatile.
Flex track on cork or foam roadbed and most brands of track and turnouts will interchange. 

With EZ track you're locked into their track and turnouts.

Magic


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Excellent point! I used to love laying track anyways.
Thanks.
And great info -- I hadn't known about the steel/n.s. difference. Glad I found this out before I started!!

L.S.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

EZ-track turnouts are junk, don't bother with them.

That was an expensive lesson.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm also looking to get back to HO after 13 years outdoors on the ground with G. From the research I've done you would be better with KATO Unitrack than the EZ track. There is a cost difference.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I started with EZ-Track eleven years ago, but was eager to ditch it and move on for my second build. As stated earlier, their turnouts are not reliable over time, and they cost enough to feed a small horse for a month. It is a more pleasant undertaking to lay your own flextrack designs based on real curve needs in the space you have. Also, EZ-Track doesn't permit picturesque and realistic easements, and it is tough to get a good super-elevation along curves because of the rigid plastic fake ballast...that doesn't really look like ballast IMO.

However, this last point means you'll have to ballast the flex. I find it kind of fun and it goes quickly for me. If you do this, come back and ask questions about what to use/not to use, and how to fix it in place so that it stays looking nicely groomed the way you did it when you apply the fixative.


----------



## richs75 (Jan 21, 2016)

If you loved laying track anyway, then go with flex track. 

I, like you, am just getting back into the hobby after being out for over 25 years. Went with flex track and chose Peco. Had read a lot about flex and seemed Atlas and Peco came highly recommended. Decided on Peco flex and went with Peco turnouts also. Have not regretted it.

After laying over close to 200 ft. of track so far, had only a couple of joints that required re-sodlering or cutting out and replacing. 

Also, went with Code 83, just to stay closer to prototype.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

richs75, I agree -- Laying track is enjoyable.
And I would sooo like to go with code 83. But I've heard it takes a lot more nerve and skill, and derails are more common if not done just right.
I once laid a significant length of individual rail on separate wood scale ties. It looked fantastic, and operated flawlessly. But it took almost 2 months of tedious work.

L.S.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

+1 for the Peco flex track and turnouts. Code 83 is N American specific. Bit more expensive but will pay dividends in terms of reliability and running. Use the insulfrogs for easy wiring. You can download their templates here: http://www.peco-uk.com/page.asp?id=tempc83 to aid you in planning.

And buy some Xuron track cutters and a fine flat file. Good luck.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

LateStarter said:


> EZ Track seems to be an easy way to start.
> But I'm wondering if it's an acceptable trackage to use for an entire layout.
> And what's better -- black or gray?
> 
> L.S.


EZ track is a very good way to start. It's easy to work with, can help you greatly if you want a modulr layout, and can be swapped out quickly should the need arise. My whole layout is based on EZ track. Black steel is the best way to go, and can look great with roads and foliage and whatnot. Also, it's easier to come by than the nickel steel.

I'd be happy to help you further. PM me if needed.

-J.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Magic said:


> If you go with EZ track get the gray, the black is steel rail and not very good at all.
> The gray is nickle silver, much better.


You sound like you've had a bad experience with it, and are letting that sway your judgement. 

I've used black steel EZ track since the beginning of my layout, and have found nothing wrong with it as a whole. Like most track, it will keep performing well if it's maintained properly. Cleaning the rails at regular intervals is a good start.

-J.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you're a true beginner, and want to set up a variant of an oval track plan, without too much regard for realism and variable geometry, then roadbed track is fine. EZ track isn't bad, Atlas True Track is better (and it's code 83 with brown ties), Kato Unitrack is the best (but also the most expensive).

If you're planning to branch out from the basics, you will very quickly become frustrated with it's limitations and lack of realism. Plus the turnouts available with roadbed track aren't the best, and you have better options if you don't use it. If you have some experience with tracklaying, I think you will find flextrack and commercial turnouts to be a better choice. My own preference is for Walthers Shinohara turnouts and MicroEngineering flex track, but there are many other choices.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> You sound like you've had a bad experience with it, and are letting that sway your judgement.
> 
> I've used black steel EZ track since the beginning of my layout, and have found nothing wrong with it as a whole. Like most track, it will keep performing well if it's maintained properly. Cleaning the rails at regular intervals is a good start.
> 
> -J.


I think the key to this is the "regular intervals" part. Nickel silver gives you much longer intervals. I run a rag moistened in denatured alcohol over my track about once a month.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I also use denatured alcohol on my nickel silver track, but in a CMX track cleaning car, and only about twice a year. So far, so good.
Bob


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

The nice feature of Atlas True-Track is that the code 83 track can be separated from the roadbed to be used with flex or sectional track, something that cannot be done with Bachmann or Kato track.


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*EZTrack*



LateStarter said:


> EZ Track seems to be an easy way to start.
> But I'm wondering if it's an acceptable trackage to use for an entire layout.
> And what's better -- black or gray?
> 
> L.S.


The main problem with EZ Track or other sectional track is one is limited by the products they have available.
Flex Track on cork roadbed is the most versatile. I used Atlas Flex Track on Midwest cork roadbed then ballasted the track after all the hitches were taken care of.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

flyboy2610 said:


> The nice feature of Atlas True-Track is that the code 83 track can be separated from the roadbed to be used with flex or sectional track, something that cannot be done with Bachmann or Kato track.


Have to disagree here, I have seperated several bachmann track pieces for conversion use. Not very difficult.

Also, black with steel if you want to run something like the tyco turbo train haha


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

flyboy2610 said:


> The nice feature of Atlas True-Track is that the code 83 track can be separated from the roadbed to be used with flex or sectional track, something that cannot be done with Bachmann or Kato track.


Very good to know!!


----------



## dustyb87 (Dec 4, 2013)

I started with EZ track when I was younger and have continued to use it for my first layout build. I did however switch from the black to the gray. I hear a lot of people complain about the turnouts but I have not experienced any problems with them. With a little TLC the EZ track can look just as good as the Atlas. I have attached a picture of my layout with the EZ track.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

raleets said:


> I also use denatured alcohol on my nickel silver track, but in a CMX track cleaning car, and only about twice a year. So far, so good.
> Bob


I use methyl hydrate (isoprophyl alcohol) to clean occasionally, and also dry cotton rags pieces and microfibre pads to dust in between.

-J.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

I just got into the hobby before Christmas. Bought two Bachmann train sets. They come with EZ track. Setup was easy but I couldn't get the layout the way I wanted it. I have switched to flex track and am happy with the way you can configure the layout and the turn outs. So I have a box full of slightly used EZ track, turnouts and X crossings if anyone is interested PM me. 
Joe


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ah, you've come over to the Dark Side. Now your training is complete, young padawan. 

You might try posting your message in the Marketplace area of the forum. Might get more traction there.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

jlc41 said:


> So I have a box full of slightly used EZ track, turnouts and X crossings if anyone is interested PM me.
> Joe


As was mentioned elsewhere about this, you might consider donating it to a place where a kid might benefit.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

LateStarter said:


> As was mentioned elsewhere about this, you might consider donating it to a place where a kid might benefit.



as someone who couldn't afford this stuff when I was little, I'm sure some kid would be SUPER happy to get the stuff.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Good idea about donating.Thanks guys.
Joe


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm the oddball here, but I switched from flextrack to Atlas snap track. Used flextrack for years, on the club layout also. Now, and probably forever, I'm on a 4x8 with 15" and 18" radii. Nickel silver code 100 works nearly flawlessly for me and I enjoy the "clickety clack" of the many rail joints. Nailed in place on Midwest cork roadbed. Not everybody's cup of tea, but working great for us.


----------

